# Trying to get a specific Roland JD990 sound out of Massive X, very new to synths, trying to work out how to get get there



## phantondentist (May 20, 2020)

I love the synth in this song. Its the one that kicks in at 12 seconds., after the drums. Could it be described bass synth in this case? This is how I will describe it for now.



Firstly, is this the kind of sound I would be able to get out of massive x? Secondly does anyone have any tips on the kind of direction I might need to take. No expecting a full explanation as obviously its very specific and there are so many settings.

Thanks.


----------



## richmwhitfield (May 20, 2020)

https://drive.google.com/open?id=1xUwtugID6BOCHmyx0XPtVLo-OwMq2lT- (Here's) a preset that will get you in the ball park. Quite a bit of it is selecting the right filter so that the resonance sounds the same. I assume that the manual will tell you what characteristics each filter has. I am not sure I have that exactly right, but you will get an idea.

This preset uses velocity to modulate the filter cutoff & resonance.


----------



## phantondentist (May 20, 2020)

Amazing. Will give it a try. Thanks for the help and filter tip.


----------

